# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Busco interesado en Cultivo de Tulipanes

## JQA Ingenieros

Se busca socio interesado en realizar ensayo en el cultivo de Tulipanes en la zona de Arequipa. De preferencia con experiencia en el cultivo y producción subterránea de bulbos (cebollas, espárragos, etc).
Los interesados en mayor información, por favor escribir al correo: *quispe.mail@gmail.com* Se pide mucha seriedad, confiabilidad y compromiso.Temas similares: Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Alguien estará interesado en Frejol Camanejo?? Busco profesional para dictado de curso sobre  cultivo del piñón y su proceso de tranformación para Biodisel Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo

----------

